# Neon Tetras



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

So I bought some neon tetras yesterday and they've been in with my beta since without problems (phew). But I'm just wondering, they won't come to the top and eat. They're staying swimming at the bottom and middle. Is this just because they're new and still nervous or maybe they can't see the food? I've also bought a feeding ring but haven't used it yet but once they eat I will. Also, I know betas can be left a few days without food but how about Neon Tetras? Can they go say 2 to 4 days without food? And if you have anything else to throw out feel free, I've done a bunch of research but any other tips are appreciated!


----------



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

What is the size of your aquarium ? And did you cycle your tank? Most of the fish including tetras can go for a week or longer without food. Its normal that they dont eat at the first days because of stress and new home. When they are used to the place, they will start eating. Tetras are middle water fish. I would suggest to have atleast 5 or 6 of them.

Goodluck with your fishies .


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Fieldz said:


> What is the size of your aquarium ? And did you cycle your tank? Most of the fish including tetras can go for a week or longer without food. Its normal that they dont eat at the first days because of stress and new home. When they are used to the place, they will start eating. Tetras are middle water fish. I would suggest to have atleast 5 or 6 of them.
> 
> Goodluck with your fishies .


10 gallon cycled tank. And so I can leave them for a weekend without food no problem?


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Yup!


----------

